# Correction



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

Do I need to use a rotary or will a DA work for paint correction?

I know a rotary will cut more but is it worth having a rotary and a DA or can I just us a DA?

thanks :buffer:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I suspect there's a million and 1 answers for this. Yes you can correct with a DA,but the biggest thing to realised is it's not just down to machine types. It's the type of pads, fluids your using and even and possibly more importantly, your own technique.

If your main stream and going to be doing this more and more,then having a choice of machines to cover for all occasions can't be a bad decision. If its for personal use maybe once or twice a year and a general buff up the DA would be fine. I had a Kestral DAS6 for many years and that was ample for what i was wanting to do, I only recently bought a mini rotary, due to some awkward places the DA couldn't get in to and it was at a good price.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Shorthand said:


> Do I need to use a rotary or will a DA work for paint correction?
> 
> I know a rotary will cut more but is it worth having a rotary and a DA or can I just us a DA?
> 
> thanks :buffer:


You can use both for both stages:thumb: but the DA will be more forgiving :buffer:

You haven't said what car and damage you have or what type of polishes you have. You'll probably get more answers if you put up a bit more information :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Have you experience using a rotary and have you been trained to use it properly? If the answer to these is no then go with the DA.

I'm not saying this to be a prick but the margin for error with a rotary is slim and you could have an expensive lesson to learn.

If you have the right DA pad and polish you can get as good a result with a DA with none of the risk.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

See if you can get a lend of a rotary and have a go, its nowhere near as bad or dangerous as people will have you think.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

A good DA will be easier to use and is less of a learning curve as there is ( IMHO ) a difference of technique between the two types of machines. I am still learning to cut with a rotary, however I can refine essence with it. With a DA I am able to get passable results and one day I will be as good as some on here like Chongo and Stan.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

To do actual genuine full correction (as in the search for perfection) you will need at least one rotary yes. But if you are happy getting to around 95% random orbital machines are more than enough. The question becomes not is the machine enough, but can you use it well enough. 

A random orbital has a much shorter learning curve and a more reliable finish to an enthusiast, and by a long way


----------

